
It’s time to act. Help prevent upload filters by calling EU parliament members - baxtr
https://twitter.com/achtungtechnik/status/1008971079606513664?s=21
======
baxtr
Kudos to haywirez

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17339543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17339543)

